# kicker ss amps



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

man i found guy here in town selling an old 40ss for 15 bucks i snagged it up fast! he was like whats so special about it and i said it brought back memories ! 
those ss amps where crazy! loved the gray ones !!!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

They were made by a/d/s.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

really thats cool!! i saw them when i was 16 just starting to get in to audio i loved them so !! still use zr 240, 360, dx 700!!!


----------

